# Intake prenum (manifold?) vacuum leak



## Benner (Sep 28, 2013)

Start by checking any vaccuum lines for leaks or cracks. I've heard of it but not often at all. make sure no vaccuum lines have popped off.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Suzis40 said:


> New to this forum, wondering why this issue and how many others may have it. I have a 2012 Cruze Eco, 52,000 miles. Can this be fixed ourselves or need it be dealer fixed? Thanks


Take it to the dealer.....manifold falls under the 5yr 100k powertrain warranty.

Rob


----------



## WILD_Angry_at_GM (Jul 17, 2014)

We've had same issue. Took to dealer & they are fixing under the power train warranty.


----------



## albertnolan (Mar 17, 2015)

WILD_Angry_at_GM said:


> We've had same issue. Took to dealer & they are fixing under the power train warranty.



Same here. Our 2012 eco has 56k miles. They are replacing manifold and cam cover under powertrain warranty! 

In case anyone is trying to diagnose, here were our symptoms.

Check engine light came on and stayed on. Engine idle became erratic and would occasionally stall at red lights. Traction control system errors would reandomly display while driving. Good luck!


----------



## SwaggerWagon (Nov 15, 2011)

Same car, same problem. Over 70k miles. Pretty irritated about it because i'm stationed in Germany and GM is going to give me the run around.


----------



## redlash1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Same problem on '12 Cruze...at TX dealership for repair of intake and cam cover....been there for two weeks and they cannot get parts. GM won't even provide a date when parts will be available. Unbelievable.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

redlash1 said:


> Same problem on '12 Cruze...at TX dealership for repair of intake and cam cover....been there for two weeks and they cannot get parts. GM won't even provide a date when parts will be available. Unbelievable.


Something fishy going on…..neither part number is currently showing as a backorder at Chicago Warehouse.

Rob


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Robby said:


> Something fishy going on…..neither part number is currently showing as a backorder at Chicago Warehouse.


You mean something like a "credit hold"?

redlash1, you might want to find another dealer. Your warranty is with GM. You don't owe any loyalty to a particular dealership.


----------



## redlash1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks...I will investigate further


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

redlash1 said:


> Same problem on '12 Cruze...at TX dealership for repair of intake and cam cover....been there for two weeks and they cannot get parts. GM won't even provide a date when parts will be available. Unbelievable.


Hi Redlash1, 

I truly apologize for the inconvenience as I understand how frustrating this may seem. If you need any assistance with this further, feel free to send me a private message with your information. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Lewisk59 (Dec 11, 2015)

I have 2011 w/1.4 engine. Just had replaced at 82K miles under warranty. Same symptoms. P0171 code, started leaning-out at an idle. Had cracks, according to dealer. Also had leak in (plastic!) outlet just prior to this. Outlet is covered under warranty, too. Not mad at GM--this is European engine and they are standing by it. Annoyed with dealer having first diagnosed as (and replaced) "oil dipstick seal". Like there even *is* such a thing? Sheesh. P0171 is fuel system reading out of bounds. Comical thing: guy bringing my car to me went over speedbump and light reappeared. Tech hadn't reattached sensor wire firmly and it popped off. tsk, tsk. Overall, happy with engine and Cruze--getting 32MPG plus on hwy and 26-27MPG town driving for good size vehicle.


----------



## 2015cruzer (Dec 13, 2015)

GM labor guide pays 1.1 hours to remove and replace an intake manifold.


----------



## gracjan1234 (Aug 3, 2015)

2012 eco 55K and it failed. Replaced under power train warranty. Took the dealer 2 hours to do it. I saw a bill for $800 if it is not under warranty.


----------

